# Google Play Music



## steve.psk (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

Is there anyway to download songs to the device in Google Play Music similar to how you can in the desktop version that I am missing?

Thank you all for your time!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike1215 (Nov 7, 2011)

That's done through the Google Play store, not in the music app itself.


----------



## steve.psk (Sep 20, 2012)

Nooo I mean music that I already own and is on the Play Music cloud, sync'ed from my desktop with Google Music Manager. I can stream all of my songs with Play Music, but can't choose to download any.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

when you're looking at an album or a playlist on the newest version of the app, there should be a little grayed-out thumbtack icon under the album info - press that to save the album or playlist to your device.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

it'll look like this before you press it









aaaand like this during / after it's synced to your device


----------



## steve.psk (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! That was simple. I feel like an idiot!!! I was trying to set it for just a single song rather than an artist or album.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve.psk (Sep 20, 2012)

OK so I think I figured it out. You have to press the menu and select "choose on-device music" and THEN the thumbtacks appear. I don't know why they have to make it so non-intuitive.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I keep having this problem of music playing through my Bluetooth when I hang up a call. I don't use Bluetooth to listen to music, I use wired headphones. I'm on paranoid android for Verizon galaxy S3.

Sent from my rOot3d Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

